# I watch this at least once a week,...give a look



## Martys (Jun 19, 2012)

I found this video last year and have returned quite often to remind myself how blessed my life is.
Take a quick minute to view it,...it's very well done and in a sensitive way.
Just wanted to share this because it really touched my soul.
Martys

Heres the link


----------



## rlemert (Jun 19, 2012)

That 'thud' you just heard was me, getting hit in the gut by this. Wow!


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys do realize these are paid actors in a commercial right? That dude isn't blind and the girl isn't some insightful passer-by. There are plenty of REAL hart-wrenching stories out there and they aren't hard to find. Why not be inspired by them?


----------



## DScience (Jun 19, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> You guys do realize these are paid actors in a commercial right? That dude isn't blind and the girl isn't some insightful passer-by. There are plenty of REAL hart-wrenching stories out there and they aren't hard to find. Why not be inspired by them?



So you're saying because it was a story it doesn't make it inspiring? There is NO way that a 'story' like this in the real world could be captured on video. This is a persons interpretation of life and how to approach it differently. It's the meaning and underlying metaphors that make it so moving and heart-wrenching. Also, why can't we be inspired by both? This as well as other REAL stories can be moments that move you.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess if you want to be inspired by a corporation explioting the plight of the homeless and handicapped in a commercial intended to drum up more business you are free to do so... 'The story' here isn't about helping those in need, it's how important your choise of words is. Which is why you need to pay for their service because they are good at picking the right words.


----------



## Martys (Jun 19, 2012)

And,....I thought the link that I posted,...was sensitive, touching and revealing about ones kind inner feelings.
What was I thinking???  What came over me???  How could I have been so mislead???
Wheeeeew,.....
Was I ever wrong,...within some of the responses here,....truly lie the   meaningful message I somehow overlooked.
Thank you


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Martys said:


> And,....I thought the link that I posted,...was sensitive, touching and revealing about ones kind inner feelings.
> What was I thinking???  What came over me???  How could I have been so mislead???
> Wheeeeew,.....
> Was I ever wrong,...within some of the responses here,....truly lie the   meaningful message I somehow overlooked.
> Thank you



whatever the intention of the people that made the video was, if even one person was inspired to do something, by even a small or seemingly insignificant act of kindness, for the betterment of mankind then I say it still had a positive effect on the world.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 19, 2012)

Martys said:
			
		

> And,....I thought the link that I posted,...was sensitive, touching and revealing about ones kind inner feelings.
> What was I thinking???  What came over me???  How could I have been so mislead???
> Wheeeeew,.....
> Was I ever wrong,...within some of the responses here,....truly lie the   meaningful message I somehow overlooked.
> Thank you



OP, it was nice. Some are just not sensitive at heart. Some are and appreciate this type of thing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Martys (Jun 19, 2012)

Martys said:


> And,....I thought the link that I posted,...was sensitive, touching and revealing about ones kind inner feelings.
> What was I thinking???  What came over me???  How could I have been so mislead???
> Wheeeeew,.....
> Was I ever wrong,...within some of the responses here,....truly lie the   meaningful message I somehow overlooked.
> Thank you



I was being facetious about some of the responses.
Martys


----------



## rlemert (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess being a cynic would make it easier to live one's life. After all, once you realize that all videos like this are blatant attempts to manipulate the viewer it makes it easier to ignore them. In this case it's a commercial exploitation of the situation, but if they'd used real people it would just be exploitation of the subjects for the filmmaker's private agenda.

  Unfortunately I just haven't been able to force myself to view the world in such black-or-white terms.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2012)

This is just advertising for a UK company which does online marketing services and offers SEO.

It is advertising, not less and not more. Well done of course in a way that it illustrates the business concept by using a very constructed analogy.... with the girl helping the blind guy representing the marketing/SEO business offering her services and the blind guy representing the company in need of such help.

Sorry guys, this is well made, but no something that moves me emotionally.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 19, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> whatever the intention of the people that made the video was, if even one person was inspired to do something, by even a small or seemingly insignificant act of kindness, for the betterment of mankind then I say it still had a positive effect on the world.



Fair enough.



HughGuessWho said:


> OP, it was nice. Some are just not sensitive at heart. Some are and appreciate this type of thing. Thank you for sharing.



I am sensitive at heart. Me and my sensitive heart do a fair amount of volenteer work for REAL PEOPLE who are in REAL NEED. That is why I am so touchy about exploitation. You look at things like this and say "awww, that's sad" then what? You go on with your lives. Perhaps if you spent some time actually trying to help people in need you'd see things a little differently



rlemert said:


> I guess being a cynic would make it easier to live one's life. After all, once you realize that all videos like this are blatant attempts to manipulate the viewer it makes it easier to ignore them. In this case it's a commercial exploitation of the situation, but if they'd used real people it would just be exploitation of the subjects for the filmmaker's private agenda.
> Unfortunately I just haven't been able to force myself to view the world in such black-or-white terms.



Exactly, it exploitation no matter how you slice it. The answer is to peddle your wares some other way that doesn't involve pretending to care about those in need to support your own agenda.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Wait while I wipe the tears off my keyboard.....thank you, I needed that.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you're looking for the off-topic forum.  Not the 'just for fun photo gallery'


----------



## SCraig (Jun 29, 2012)

If I had seen this on television I would be cynical as well.  After all I am a cynic at heart.  But since it was on the internet it must be true therefore I was touched.  Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Fangman (Jul 9, 2012)

Advert or not, a gentle reminder to think before we speak.  Choice of words can make so much difference.  I used to work on disaled kids, some Autistic and then it really did matter!


----------

